# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Please delete my account

## Supersquirrel

Mac os x is king of operating systems. But seriously please delete my account i want nothing to do with linux anymore.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

We do not delete accounts, but I have inactivated this one.

Good luck to you , come on back if you change your mind.

----------


## Supersquirrel

alright i am still logged in. So please make sure its deactivated than as i am logging out right now.

----------

